# Sheds



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

Went down today looking for sheds. I spent the hole day looking near crop fields and fence lines and nothing, was depressing I know Im early , but my Dad lives down there and he has seen a couple of bucks that are half racks probably have dropped some bone, however I did jump about a 150 inch (with both sides) half rack today and looked all over the area but no shed to find. My Brother gets out the first time this year this muzzle loader season and it pisses me off that if he gets a chance at a nice buck it might be a half rack because the of the later muzz season, game wardens needing time off. I wish my job allowed for me to have a rest when needed.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

ttomcik said:


> . My Brother gets out the first time this year this muzzle loader season and it pisses me off that if he gets a chance at a nice buck it might be a half rack because the of the later muzz season, game wardens needing time off. I wish my job allowed for me to have a rest when needed.


Time for you to get a clue and get to know the history of the primitive weapons season and why it is set for the dates that it is. 

When it traditionally occurred for over 30 years, why it moved to earlier dates and why it moved back to it's original times.


Also I checked my cameras yesterday and all of the bucks on camera still had both sides as of yesterday morning.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

We rode the quads last saturday and found a monster shed.....5 points on the one shed and they all were long massive tines


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

some bucks may be dropping their racks if stressed from the cold and rut. If you are only hunting for a rack then do not shoot. The season was moved back to when it was originally held - NOT to give anyone a break.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Too early broski. I would quit pushing them and let them relax in their normal bedding/feeding areas. You'll find more sheds.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

Majority of the bucks on my farm still had both sides of there racks this week. According to my deer cameras.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Lundy said:


> get to know the history of the primitive weapons season and why it is set for the dates that it is.
> 
> When it traditionally occurred for over 30 years, why it moved to earlier dates and why it moved back to it's original times.
> .



So what is the history of the dates adn why their later, why they were when they were, and why they were moved back....would be interested to know.


thanks


----------

